
Blueprint: Reverse engineer server configuration - BuuQu9hu
https://github.com/devstructure/blueprint
======
ahazred8ta
Blueprint: a clever automated tool for reverse engineering an existing linux
server into something that can be deployed by Puppet, Chef, etc.

